# Help! Sick clown loach



## martinofmoscow (Sep 21, 2013)

I would really appreciate some help from experienced people on my clown loach. He's an elderly fellow - 12 years old. Last weekend I was forced to take him on a 3 hour drive to Wales. Since setting up the tank having transported about half of the water along too his health has deteriorated. He has large white patches covering most of his body (i've uploaded a photo to my gallery but don't know how to post it here - alternatively go to http://www.globr.co.uk/files/clownloach.JPG)


My suspicions are: a) Water quality - the filter bacteria perhaps didn't survive the move; and b) that the whiteness on his body was velvet. I made a 50% water change and added Interpet Anti-slime and velvet 2 days ago. Yesterday, a day later, he seemed to improve and the whiteness actually reduced on his body. However, this morning he's whiter than ever and he is now hanging near the surface of the water. I fear his days may be numbered but if there's anything I can do to help him I'd like to do so.

So from my reckoning, either the water change or the anti-slime and velvet treatment helped him. So I opted for the water change, and did another 50% change this morning. The problem is that, if it was the treatment that improved his health yesterday, I've gone and removed most of that with the water change.

I've considered Ich/whitespot but his whiteness really isn't spotty - it's large white patches across most of his body.

I'm basically out of ideas but if he survives the day I intend to keep on with the water changes until the filter gets settled in.

Any (informed, thoughtful, anf FAST!) responses very welcome and appreciated.

Thanks,

Martin.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I too suspect the new water(not fresh clean water),but water of different pH, and hardness is having some effect on him.The slime coat products may be helpful.I would keep up on water changes,and make sure he is eating.I have clowns that are 10 years old and did lose two in the last year.I guess they don't last forever,but I started thinking they would!
Good luck and be careful with meds as clowns are considered "scaleless fish".Mine have tolerated ich meds(based with formulin and malechalite green),but I tend to be very careful and definately prefer large water changes over anything.


----------



## martinofmoscow (Sep 21, 2013)

Jim Vineyard said:


> Sounds like the move, and new water has really put this guy in a tail spin. Also the new tank maybe hasnt cycled yet and the water is causing damage to his slime coat. I really hope for the best but all i can suggest is a product called Stress Coat, By API. Keep the water warm and clean and cross your fingers. Sorry for the issue with your pet that you have kept so long


Thanks for your input Jim. I use Stress Coat for removing chlorine but had forgotten about it as a way of helping repair a slime coat. I've added some to the tank.


----------



## martinofmoscow (Sep 21, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I too suspect the new water(not fresh clean water),but water of different pH, and hardness is having some effect on him.The slime coat products may be helpful.I would keep up on water changes,and make sure he is eating.I have clowns that are 10 years old and did lose two in the last year.I guess they don't last forever,but I started thinking they would!
> Good luck and be careful with meds as clowns are considered "scaleless fish".Mine have tolerated ich meds(based with formulin and malechalite green),but I tend to be very careful and definately prefer large water changes over anything.


Yep, good points. I'm rather annoyed with myself for not considering the potentially very different pH and hardness beforehand, but it was a rather rushed affair. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also make sure your carbon is removed from the filter so it doesnt remove your meds before they can work...


----------

